# Power Depth Module



## Kuku (Aug 12, 2008)

Where can I find more practice problems for the power depth module? It feels like I've barely studied any of that section. All I have is the brief section of the ncees and kaplan's EE 360 book that has a few problems in it.


----------



## benbo (Aug 12, 2008)

Kuku said:


> Where can I find more practice problems for the power depth module? It feels like I've barely studied any of that section. All I have is the brief section of the ncees and kaplan's EE 360 book that has a few problems in it.


There are practice problems from "the other board". Do you have the EERM?


----------



## Kuku (Aug 12, 2008)

benbo said:


> There are practice problems from "the other board". Do you have the EERM?



Yes I have the EERM


----------



## Kuku (Aug 20, 2008)

benbo said:


> There are practice problems from "the other board".


I must be dense or something, but what are you referring to? I'm worried that my two problem books don't cover enough of the Power spectrum and need to supplement them with something. Any ideas?


----------



## DMB5mil (Aug 20, 2008)

Kuku said:


> Where can I find more practice problems for the power depth module? It feels like I've barely studied any of that section. All I have is the brief section of the ncees and kaplan's EE 360 book that has a few problems in it.


I'm currently working through Schaum's Outlines "Basic Circuit Analysis" by John O'Malley. It has a section on three phase power with lots of questions about power factor correction, finding the various voltages and currents for WYE and DELTA connected loads, etc. I bet these topics will be on the afternoon portion.

I don't particularly like the EERM for the afternoon topics. Way too brief on the discussions for me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 20, 2008)

DMB5mil said:


> I don't particularly like the EERM for the afternoon topics. Way too brief on the discussions for me.


I agree with this statement. The EERM worked fine for me in the morning. I needed my depth specific references for the afternoon.


----------



## benbo (Aug 20, 2008)

Kuku said:


> I must be dense or something, but what are you referring to? I'm worried that my two problem books don't cover enough of the Power spectrum and need to supplement them with something. Any ideas?


I am referring to the Camara books, and six minute book. THey are from the same company as the EERM, you know, Lindeburg's place. I can't type the name because software on this website always changes it to "the other board"

And you are right, you probably do need more problem books, but they don't really exist.


----------



## jdd18vm (Aug 29, 2008)

DMB5mil said:


> I'm currently working through Schaum's Outlines "Basic Circuit Analysis" by John O'Malley. It has a section on three phase power with lots of questions about power factor correction, finding the various voltages and currents for WYE and DELTA connected loads, etc. I bet these topics will be on the afternoon portion.
> I don't particularly like the EERM for the afternoon topics. Way too brief on the discussions for me.



I would also suggest Schaums "Electric Machines and Electromechanics" and "Electric Power Systems", these are softcover, inexpensive very good. Also Power Systems Analysis by John Grainger, and Electric Machinery Fundamentals Stephen Chapman, those are both excellent and have great solved Example problems.


----------

